# Solved: Issue installing Win 8 on new partition



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have an HP Pavilion laptop (DV5-2135dx) with a 500G HD running Windows 7 Home Edition. I created a 25G partition on the drive using the Windows disk management program (shrank the primary partition- then formatted the new partition as a simple volume). I downloaded the Win 8 ISO file and have it on a DVD. So- I thought all the "heavy lifting" was done. I even saw that I needed to boot the computer with that install disk (running the install from Win 7 did not give me an option of which partition to load the new OS on). 

But, when I try to install the OS on the new partition I get an error message that says it is a dynamic volume and it cannot load an OS there. It will load on my primary partition- but I do not want to lose Win 7. I thought it may have been due to the way Windows formats the partition so I tried some different partitioning software (Easus, Paragon) but they are both coming up lacking any partition actions- not even allowing me to format the new partition. 

I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks. 
Mark


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just a thought.
Can you delete the partition using windows 7 disk management,
then install windows 8 to the unallocated space?
Make sure to make backups of your important data just in case.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If above does not resolve the issue, please attach a screen shot of the Disk Management window. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

I tried deleting the partition, as suggested. When I tried the install again, it would not install to the unallocated space. I am adding 2 screen shots showing the install choice screen and detailed error message. 

For what it is worth, I was able to install Oracle Virtual VM Virtualbox- per another thread on this forum. Still figuring out how to get it to work- but that is for another thread. I would really like to be able to install on a new partition and dual boot. Thanks for any help.

First time with attaching pictures. First try was too small- so lets try a slightly larger file


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You can have a maximum of 4 primary partitions on a hard drive.
Windows 7 itself creates 2.
One for the operating system and one for activation files.
Your HP partitions are 2 more.
That is the maximum.
Makes it a problem with the recovery and tools partitions on there.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I had a feeling from reading some other articles that was the problem. Nice of HP to take up 2 partitions. Maybe it is time to determine if I really want HP Tools- if I want to install it on a partition. 

I was able to load it "virtually" and am learning how to get it to work there. Thanks again. 
Mark


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When and if you install another OS (including as a dual boot) you will no longer be able to boot directly to the Recovery partition. So, you should make sure that your set of Recovery DVDs/CDs are usable (or create the set if you have neglected to do so). You can then consider deleting the Recovery partition.

I don't know what's in the HP Tools, but it can't be a huge number of tools, using 15 MB. Hardly seems to be worth a partition.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks again to both of you for your suggestions. I am enjoying the virtual environment for now. If I get the urge to dedicate a partition, I will post a new thread with what I do. And, thanks for the reminder to generate recovery discs. I did generate a repair disc- will need to see what I can do to copy the recovery partition. 
Mark


----------

